# Feedback on this configuration



## Cool Joe (Aug 30, 2008)

This is what I'm planning to buy.

Processor- Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
Mobo- MSI P6NGM
GPU- ASUS EN8600GT
RAM- Corsair 667 Mhz 1x2 GB
DVD Writer- Lite- On Super AllWrite LH-20A1P
Monitor- LG L177 WBLK
Keyboard and mouse combo from Logitech
Speakers from Creative
Cabinet from Zebronics/VIP

Please suggest a hard drive and power supply. My budget for the power supply is Rs 2K. I want any value for money hard drive with 160 GB space.

If any of you want to make any changes in this configuration, you are welcome.


----------



## salilrane (Aug 30, 2008)

RAM- Corsair 667 Mhz 1x2 GB

go for 800 Mhz + 

if possible


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 30, 2008)

beta testing said:


> This is what I'm planning to buy.
> 
> Processor- Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
> Mobo- MSI P6NGM
> ...



Powersafe 500W Silver - 1750/-
CoolerMaster 450W - 2050/-

And for HDD go for WD160GB for 1800/-
or a 360GB for just 600 bucks more....

Opt for a 9600GSO instead of 8600GT as is outdated a years ago...If u r in serious budget then a 8800GS for KMD for 4500 is best bet...Or else go for Palit 9600GSO for 6.5k or a 9600GT for 7.5k....


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 30, 2008)

I don't think the slight performance improvement justifies the price difference. So I will stick to 667 Mhz.

One more question. I already have 2x512 MB DDR RAM modules. Will these be compatible with the new motherboard? Will it affect performance significantly?

@Rajkumar- Is the 8800 GS and 9600 GSO *much* better than the 8600GT?


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 30, 2008)

beta testing said:


> One more question. I already have 2x512 MB DDR RAM modules. Will these be compatible with the new motherboard? Will it affect performance significantly?


No... You can't use a DDR RAM into an DDR2 slot and ur new mobo only supports DDR2 RAM only...


beta testing said:


> @Rajkumar- Is the 8800 GS and 9600 GSO *much* better than the 8600GT?


Yes..they do a way better than 8600GT... and we cant compare the 86GT with a 88GS or a 96GSO....


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 30, 2008)

beta testing said:


> This is what I'm planning to buy.
> 
> Processor- Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
> Mobo- MSI P6NGM
> ...




1. Get 800MHz RAM
2. E7200 will suffice
3. Xpert Vision 9600GT is available @ 5.5k


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 30, 2008)

comp@ddict said:
			
		

> 3. Xpert Vision 9600GT is available @ 5.5k



Sure.... Where?
If so then i must buy one now....


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 30, 2008)

@comp@ddict- I agree about your processor suggestion. I checked it out and now I feel I will buy Intel Core 2 Duo E7200. It's 2K cheaper than E8400. I can use that 2K to buy a UPS.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 30, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Sure.... Where?
> If so then i must buy one now....




www.lynx-india.com


@ beta testing

appreciate you found my suggestion useful


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 30, 2008)

9600GT is way better than 8600GT. Opt for a better mobo, preferebaly a MSI P35 Neo-F. 800MHz RAM is good for gaming. You need atleast a CM500W PSU.


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 30, 2008)

Why do I need the P35? Any special reason?
What's the price of it?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 30, 2008)

MSI P35 Neo-F for 5k. No special reason, just to ensure you get everything good and above average for your new system .


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 31, 2008)

Is it compatible with all the other components I'm gonna use?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 31, 2008)

^^It sure IS.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 31, 2008)

Atleast get 9600GT so that u can be little futureproof.
Rest configuration is fine.


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 1, 2008)

Which 9600 GT card should I go for?

Is a 450-500 Watt PSU enough for this rig?

Also suggest a good cabinet. (Must have good cooling.)


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 2, 2008)

^500W should do the trick.

Look at the MSI N9600GT 512MB GDDR3 and the eVGA 9600GT 512MB GDDR3. Both are good. If you dont get any of them then ASUS EN9600GT 512MB GDDR3 should be your last option. XFX has some heating problems (very minor though).


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 2, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Which 9600 GT card should I go for?
> 
> Is a 450-500 Watt PSU enough for this rig?
> 
> Also suggest a good cabinet. (Must have good cooling.)




Xpert Vision 9600GT for 5.5k. Awesome VFM


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 2, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Look at the MSI N9600GT 512MB GDDR3


I've already considered that. I can't go for it because it needs 2 PCI-E x16 slots and the mobo which I'm gonna buy has only 1. 
XFX 9600GT is good and it also bundles with it Company of Heroes. Other than that, Sparkle 9600GT is good. Both of 'em cost around 10K.

I've decided to opt for a Cooler Master CM690 cabinet. It's a must have for any gaming PC. It keeps things really cool and quiet. It cost Rs 4K.

@compaddict- I can't go for that one either. Reason : It's a dual slot card.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 2, 2008)

^^It dosent NEED 2 PCI-e x16 slots, it occupies the SPACE of 2 xPCIex16 slots . Consider it once more. XFX is good too but is a little hot (minor heating problems). No probs with Sparkle though .


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 2, 2008)

Are you sure? In the Digit April 2008 issue, pg 72, there's a review of it 9600GT cards. There it's mentioned that the MSI card requires 2 slots.

The heating issues of the XFX don't really matter since I'm going for a Cooler Master CM690 cabinet.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 2, 2008)

^^If you dont beleive me then check on some sites. It dosent REQUIRE two slots, it takes up as much SPACE as two slots would OCCUPY. It dosent need two slots to connect to your mobo. Geez. I have that issue handy right now and am reading and telling you this . If you get confused by reading the article then have a look at the pics. Do you find two connector, NO. Even the 9800GX2 or HD4870x2 and HD3870x2 dosent require two slots. OMG .


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 3, 2008)

OK then. Thanks. Here's the final rig. I've mentioned the prices as well in case anyone else wants to go for similar components.

proccy- Intel Core 2 Duo E7200 (Rs 5,300)
mobo- MSI P35 Neo- F (Rs 4,000)
GPU- XFX 9600GT (Rs 11,000)
RAM- 2x1GB Transcend DDR2 800 Mhz (Rs 1,800)
HDD- Western Digital Caviar SE 16 WD2500AAKS (~Rs 2,500)
DVD writer- Lite- On Super AllWrite LH-20A1P (~Rs 2,000)
monitor- LG L177 WSB-PF (Rs 8,500)
Keyboard + Mouse- Logitech (Rs 1,000)
Speakers- Altec Lansing BXR1121 (Rs 1,250)
PSU- Antec SP 500 (~Rs 2,500)
Cabinet- Cooler Master CM690 (Rs 4,000)

TOTAL: ~Rs 43,850

Thanks all for your help.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 3, 2008)

^^ Dude. You get 19" display for just another 800 bucks more and there is hell lot of difference between 17" and 19". 19" just looks so huge when compared to 17".

afaik, 9600gt costs around 5.5k-6k. for 9k you HD4850 and it give double the performance of 9600GT.

proccy- Intel Core 2 Duo E7200 (Rs 5,300)
mobo- MSI P35 Neo- F (Rs 4,000)
GPU- Palit HD4850 : 9k-10k
RAM- 2x1GB Transcend DDR2 800 Mhz (Rs 1,800)
HDD- Seagate 400Gb : 2.6k-2.8k
DVD writer- Sony/samsung 20x writer (Rs.1.1k)
monitor- Samsung/Dell/AOC 19" monitor (Rs 9.5k)
Keyboard + Mouse- Logitech (Rs 1,000)
Speakers- Altec Lansing BXR1121 (Rs 1,250)
PSU- Antec SP 500 (~Rs 2,500)
Cabinet- Cooler Master CM690 (Rs 4,000)

total: 42.5k to 43k

Now, gaming/movies with HD4850 using Altec Lansing BXR1121 speakers suck big time. Get Philips MMS430 for 2.5k

Changes I did:

1) added 19" monitor that costs 800 bucks more
2) added HD4850 that costs 2k less and gives double the performance of 9600GT
3) added 400gig seagate HDD that costs 100 bucks more.
4) change speakers to MMS430 that costs 1.5k more but worth a lot when compared to bxr1121.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 3, 2008)

^^^+infinity.

And where are you getting this 9600GT from ? You can easily get a HD4850 which is 80% faster than this in 10.6k and AFAIK XFX 9600GT costed somewhere around 8.7k and Xpert Vision costed 5.5k.

Dood, where are you buying this from ?


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 3, 2008)

So I'll go for a 19 inch monitor. 
As for the HDD, I won't be needing so much. 250 GB is enough for me. The price is cheaper than what I've mentioned.
I'll stick to the Lite-On Super AllWrite LH-20A1P because I have read many positive reviews about it. It's also cheaper than what I've mentioned.
I've decided to go for Xpert Vision 9600GT 512 MB Sonic. It's damn cheap and it's got good cooling. I'm not particularly a fan of ATI.
Thanks to the Xpert Vision 9600GT, I can save a lot of money. I can use some of it to buy the Philips MMS430.

Thanks again.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 3, 2008)

^^Hmm. Feel sorry that you aren't going for HD4850 just because of dislike to ATI.

PS: If you want to play crysis with full eye candy on in 19" display, you need HD4850.

I would put away the ati vs nvidia thing for my rig


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 3, 2008)

^^Do what desii says, keep your hatred aside. Flush it down .


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 3, 2008)

beta testing said:


> OK then. Thanks. Here's the final rig. I've mentioned the prices as well in case anyone else wants to go for similar components.
> 
> proccy- Intel Core 2 Duo E7200 (Rs 5,300)
> mobo- MSI P35 Neo- F (Rs 4,000)
> ...




Dude, whoa, seriously, you're spending 11k on the 9600GT
And since you don't want AMD, then consider this:

Xpert Vision GeForce 9800GTX+ 512mb ddr3 @ 11.6k

You're already spending 11k, get the 9800GTX+, outperforms the HD4850 by quite a margin in most games, lags behind the HD4870 and GTX260 by a large margin, but gives great overclocking potential.



desiibond said:


> ^^Hmm. Feel sorry that you aren't going for HD4850 just because of dislike to ATI.
> 
> PS: If you want to play crysis with full eye candy on in 19" display, you need HD4850.
> 
> I would put away the ati vs nvidia thing for my rig




Wrong, all the Nvidia cards from the 8800's and 9800's beat the AMD cards in Crysis!!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 3, 2008)

^^And GRAW2 too.......... NVIDIA beats ATi cards to death in GRAW2


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 3, 2008)

I'll stick to Xpert Vision 9600GT. I don't mind playing Crysis at lower settings. At least all the other games will work fine.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 3, 2008)

^^nope. At the max for 3-4 months you will be able to play games at med settings.

Games that use full potential of dx10 will burn 9600GT to death.

That is why am asking you consider HD4850 or 9800GTX+

If you still want to stick to 9600GT, it's your wish and anyways, best of luck for your purchase.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 4, 2008)

^^True.

Even my 8800GT has 6-7 months to go after which I will have to play with med-low settings and thats why Im planning for an upgrade. 9600GT is a med level grafix card and wont last long. Either buy a 9800GTX+ if you are spending so much or atleast consider SLiing 2 9600GTs . Choice is yours.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 4, 2008)

^^^
Same case here.


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 4, 2008)

To go SLI, I will have to change my motherboard. I guess I'll consider HD4850 or 9800GTX. Which is better? Also suggest some good brands for each.
I'll have to change my PSU as well. 500 watt won't be enough. Plz suggest that as well.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 4, 2008)

HD4850 costs about 2k less than 9800GTX+. and the difference between the two is at the max 2-3fps. But once you hit HighDef gaming, HD4850 beats 9800gtx+.

So, I pick HD4850.

Yep, you need to get a 600W PSU.

Palit/XpertVision/Sapphire HD4850

evga/Palit/MSI 9800GTX+

Coolermaster PSU and cabinet.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 4, 2008)

^^How about a cheap cabby ? 

Zebronics Bijli/Lava cabby without PSU and than buy a CM600W PSU.

I suggest a Sapphire HD4850 as its the best HD4850 you can get in India. YOu will have a hard time finding Xpert Vision one here but its quite cheap.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 4, 2008)

^^ yep. Sapphire is the best brand in India for ATI.

and are you sure that you can put CM600W in zebronics or kobian cabinets?

If yes, I would also pick one. I was thinking that i can't do that as once I failed inserting iball PSU in kobian cabinet.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 4, 2008)

^^I havent tested but AFA I have read about it, yes you can put PSUs in Zebby cabbys .

Atleast Agent001 of Digit put an Antec 400W into a Zebronics Krissh in one article .

Anyways its not confirmed, but AFAIK it will work.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 4, 2008)

cool then. I have Zeb geforce2 cabby. Better will take the cabby and get the suitable quality PSU.

already changed it's shitty PSU twice in two years and it's already showing signs of death


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 4, 2008)

OK then. I'll put my ATI hate aside and go for a Sapphire HD4850. I'm sticking to the CM690 cabinet. I guess I can gather some money to go for a CM600W PSU.

Thanks again all of you. Any final changes?


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 4, 2008)

^^Nope .

Go for it! .


----------



## desiibond (Sep 4, 2008)

^^ What is the final config that you are going for. Let's see if there are any corrections needed


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 5, 2008)

STOP

The 9800GTX+ and the 8800GT are both based on the G92 core. I hope you are aware of 8800GT's awesome OCing potential, then the 9800GTX+ offers similar performance increase when OCed, and the 9800GTX+ is significantly faster than the 9800GTX, and thus the HD4850.

Consider, 4850 @ 9.5k
               9800GTX+ @ 11.5k

The NVidia card pummels 4850 is Crysis and GRAW2 big time.

When the card goes old, you can then go for an OC ride which the 4850 won't give you.
Moreover, at high resolutions the 4850 is stronger vis-a-vis 9800GTX but not 9800GTX+

So you have a new option, 9800GTX+ @ 11.5k (Xpert Vision)


----------



## desiibond (Sep 5, 2008)

^^FYI, HD4850 is also a great overclocker. All you need to do first is unlock fan speed lock and you can oc it like hell.

And moreover, even without OC'ing you get max 2-3fps advantage and there is no need to pay 2k extra for that and that 2k can be invested in processor or RAM, which will be a more feasible solution.


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah. I read positive reviews about the HD4850. I will post the final config shortly. I'm a bit busy right now.

Here's the final config-

Intel Core 2 Duo E7200 (Rs 5,300)
MSI P35 Neo- F (Rs 4,000)
Sapphire HD4850 (Rs 9,500)
2x1GB Transcend DDR2 800 Mhz (Rs 1,800)
Western Digital Caviar SE 16 WD2500AAKS (Rs 2,500)
Lite- On Super AllWrite LH- 20A1P (Rs 2000)
Keyboard + Mouse from Logitech (Rs 1,000)
Philips MMS430 speakers (Rs 2,700)
LG W 1942 T 19 inch monitor (Rs 9,400)
Cooler Master CM690 cabinet (Rs 4,000)

Total: Rs 42,200

I need a cheaper PSU. The Cooler Master PSU is just not affordable by me. Also please make sure that the right amount of power is supplied to this PC.

I've troubled you guys enough already, whaddya say I ask Agent001 for a PSU recommendation?


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 6, 2008)

Good one.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 6, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Yeah. I read positive reviews about the HD4850. I will post the final config shortly. I'm a bit busy right now.
> 
> Here's the final config-
> 
> ...



Antec Trio 650W.


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 6, 2008)

Price???


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 6, 2008)

Around 2.8-3k.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 6, 2008)

desiibond said:


> HD4850 costs about 2k less than 9800GTX+. and the difference between the two is at the max 2-3fps. But once you hit HighDef gaming, HD4850 beats 9800gtx+.
> 
> So, I pick HD4850.
> 
> ...




At higher resolutions, the 4850 loses out, not the 9800GTX+


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 6, 2008)

^^True......but its much more costly (2-3k more).


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks a lot all of you for helping


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 8, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^True......but its much more costly (2-3k more).



 2k, great OCing potential, and finally more future proof.


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 8, 2008)

^^For now, the 4850 is the best thing to buy. The 9800GTX+ is yet to be overclocked to its full potential.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 8, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> At higher resolutions, the 4850 loses out, not the 9800GTX+



According to techtree:

1) Crysis at 1280x1024, high detail, 2xAA, 9800gtx+ gives 38fps and HD4850 gives 40fps
2) Crysis at 1600x1200, high detail, 2xAA 9800gtx+ gives 19fps and HD4850 gives 26fps
3) Crysis at 1920x1080, high deatil, 4xAA 9800gtx+ gives 13fps and HD4850 gives 23 fps

you can even play crysis at fullhd


Accroding to pcperspective:

1) Crysis 1280x1024 0xAA 8xAF, 9800gtx+ gives 36fps and HD4850 gives 32fps
2) Crysis 1600x1200 0xAA 8xAF, 9800gtx+ gives26fps and HD4850 gives 25fps
3) Crysis 1920x1080 0xAA 8xAF, 9800gtx+ gives22fps and HD4850 gives 21fps

Remeber, here Antialiasing is not applied and if it is, 9800gtx+ will seriously suffer due to AMD superior SP's

According to LegitReviews:

1) Crysis 1280x1024 high detail,  9800gtx+ gives 35.5fps and HD4850 gives 34.8fps
2) Crysis 1600x1200 med detail,  9800gtx+ gives 44.4 and HD4850 gives 41.1
3) Crysis FullHD very high detail,  9800gtx+ gives 16.8fps and HD4850 gives 15.8fps

As you can see in all those benchmarks, as the resolution and level of detail increases, the difference between the two cards decreases.

Similarly, as the time goes on and when new games are released utilizing power of ATI's new architecture, it will be a whole different story.

Moreover, if you want more HD4850's crossfire is the best among 10k cards.

and when you do a crossfire, you save another 2k when compared to nVidia's SLI config. That means that you save a total of 4k.

eg: Take a look at this link *www.guru3d.com/article/geforce--9800-gtx-sli-review-plus-model/5

Look at the HD4850CF vs 9800gtx+SLI comparison.

4850 in CF easily beats 9800gtx+ in SLI mode in the game COD4.

PS: why didn't they give similar testing for crysis game


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 8, 2008)

hmm.....dont confuse him more.....HD4850 is the way to go as per now .


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 9, 2008)

Okok, just suggesting.

4850 it is, and CF really rocks.


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 10, 2008)

I wouldn't have enough capital to buy the 9800GTX anyway.
Sticking to the 4850.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 10, 2008)

^^Ya, go for it .


----------

